# Orange Plastic Sprinkler Pipe



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I saw the sprinkler fitters installing this orange plastic pipe today on one of the jobs my guys are working on. Does anyone know what it is? I'd never seen it before, usually they install steel pipe. It had the name Viking on the side of the pipe.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Its schedule 80 cpvc for sprinklers.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I use it for sleeving pipe through concrete


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It is called blaze. It is sch 40 flame resistant that's why it orange. They use it in lower hazard rated areas.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess I'm mistaken....I was told its schedule 80 but orange to distinguish that its for fire suppression. Schedule 80 because it would take longer to melt than schedule 40. Not designed to save the building just keep a fire at bay long enough to escape safely.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I see that around here throughout tower condo's built within the last 6 or so years (though maybe it was used earlier?). They still do the risers out of steel, but generally anything outside of the stairwell is the orange stuff.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I think its gonna get much more common soon. Our plumbing Inspector said they are pushing for sprinkler systems in the next code cycle for all residential housing. Says it adds about $1000 to every house. Not sure if that's labor and material or just material. Also not sure if that's cost to the company or the amount billed. I'd guess it being closer to $10000 to every house all said and done.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

dclarke said:


> I think its gonna get much more common soon. Our plumbing Inspector said they are pushing for sprinkler systems in the next code cycle for all residential housing. Says it adds about $1000 to every house. Not sure if that's labor and material or just material. Also not sure if that's cost to the company or the amount billed. I'd guess it being closer to $10000 to every house all said and done.


They are required here on all new residential const. And some remodels. I'm in Cali.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I guess I'm mistaken....I was told its schedule 80 but orange to distinguish that its for fire suppression. Schedule 80 because it would take longer to melt than schedule 40. Not designed to save the building just keep a fire at bay long enough to escape safely.


 we have installed it in hospitals before. It depends on the hazard level and type of system. It's very popular on hotels and fraternity houses. It does not melt very easy. The water inside keeps it from melting and the pipe itself is fire resistant. It has a one step glue that is expensive but if you chamfer the end of the pipe it works good.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That big house I just did was for a guy who owned a sprinkler company. He didn't even out a system in his own house. He says that orange stuff sucks, they hate using it. Here some pics from his shop 

Says they prefab majority of pipe for installations to cut down on field time. It's a very impressive set up


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> That big house I just did was for a guy who owned a sprinkler company. He didn't even out a system in his own house. He says that orange stuff sucks, they hate using it. Here some pics from his shop Says they prefab majority of pipe for installations to cut down on field time. It's a very impressive set up


of corse it would suck to somebody that has hundreds of thousands in fab shop tooling. The malable fittings are interesting every fab shop I have seen uses cast fittings.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

So if this material is fire retardant , do you guys think this may be an option for DWV pipe in the future for open return plenums in lieu of cast iron?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> So if this material is fire retardant , do you guys think this may be an option for DWV pipe in the future for open return plenums in lieu of cast iron?


 it would be too expensive in the larger sizes. It also has a exemption because of it roll in life safety. A whole different cat.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> it would be too expensive in the larger sizes. It also has a exemption because of it roll in life safety. A whole different cat.


 I would think it would be able to compete in material price with the larger bore no hub CISP, it is plastic after all. I've never priced any of it though. The labor savings would have to be considered as well. The labor savings between the installation of PVC and no hub is very significant as we all know, plus the use of a one part solvent would even help out with the labor savings as well.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> I would think it would be able to compete in material price with the larger bore no hub CISP, it is plastic after all. I've never priced any of it though. The labor savings would have to be considered as well. The labor savings between the installation of PVC and no hub is very significant as we all know, plus the use of a one part solvent would even help out with the labor savings as well.


 I agree on all points but you have to consider it is a specialty pipe. It has no other use than fire protection. It would be like using sch 10 sprinkler main for drainage. It has special exemptions that they would never give to plumbing when there is still viable options like cast. Don't take this the wrong way I would love to see a product that solved the problem of open plentums. Aqua therm may be going in the right direction but time will tell.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> of corse it would suck to somebody that has hundreds of thousands in fab shop tooling. The malable fittings are interesting every fab shop I have seen uses cast fittings.


They're UL listed cast ftg's


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> They're UL listed cast ftg's


looks like malable


----------

